# Horseshoe Valley Adverture Park pass special



## CSB (May 31, 2014)

Came across this and wanted to notify my TUG friends.

Anyone staying at Carriage Ridge or Carriage Hills this spring summer might like to purchase this pass.

There is also a deal on purchasing Stratford Festival Tickets.

http://www.wagjag.com/deal/toronto/...m_campaign=20140530-TOR-Stratford Festival-WJ


----------

